# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Oddawanie moczu na raty.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od dłuższego czasu zmagam się z pewną dolegliwością - oddaje mocz na raty tzn. po oddaniu moczu czuje, że nie oddałam go do końca lub po krótkim czasie znowu muszę iść do toalety i wtedy leci tylko kilka kropelek. Mam pracę siedzącą i często wstrzymuje mocz bo jakbym tego nie robiła to bym biegała co 5 min. do toalety tylko po to, żeby poleciało kilka kropelek. Przyjmuje dużo płynów dziennie. Jak to leczyć ??

----------


## Dexatrim

trzeba wykonać badanie moczu oraz usg jamy brzusznej.Też badanie per rectum czy czasem coś się nie dzieje ze sterczem.Nie powinno się wstrzymywać moczu to prowadzi do zakażeń i kamicy.

----------

